# Can Puppy have separation anxiety?



## Ramyeon (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi! I'm a new poodle owner and also new here  i just recently got a toy poodle, he's 11 week-old now. I got him when he was 9 week old. 

We have a play pen and a crate inside for him to play, have his meals, take naps etc in. It's in the living room and the foot traffic there is quite high. I also work from home so he gets his 3x meals and play throughout the day.

He take naps most of the day (like for 18-hours per day! I was shocked when i found out this is normal ) but when he is awake and he sees that there's no one, he'll start whining, barking and pawing at his pen until he'll see someone. Sometimes even defecating in his pen - he is not potty trained and i like having options so we do have puppy pads inside his pen.

I tried to ignore him after knowing that he doesn't need anything (he's fed, he has water and has pottied) but i think it's getting worse? He won't stop until he sees a person and can go on and on for like an hour long. 

I'm trying to train him to be quiet by only coming into the room when he is quiet but i'm getting frustrated because it seems like he can't spend time alone? I'm scared that when my circumstances change he won't be able to cope 

Any tips and recommendations is appreciated as i'm new at having a poodle and having a dog at all 


Here's a pic of the little rascal


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He is a baby, and a baby's survival depends upon being guarded and cared for by an adult. I have always found it much easier to teach slightly older dogs to manage being alone - once they reach adolescence they are primed to cope with it - although I know many people believe it should start at once. This is a helpful article for understanding it all from the puppy's point of view: Kidnapped From Planet Dog - Whole Dog Journal


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

I think teaching him to be able to be left alone is a good skill for him to learn. Start with small amounts of time and give him something to keep him occupied... Like a stuffed Kong. That way when you leave something good happens. Of you gradually increase the time you're away and give something good when you do you should only have minimal whining. In fact I would say if you encounter whining then you've probably increased it too much. Read Ian Dunbar's book about raising a puppy he has great tips on teaching a pup to be left alone.

To give a little insight to what's happening right now. You've probably increased the time too much and it sounds like you're randomly reinforcing the crying... crying will get worse if randomly reinforced because the dogs is like.... Maybe if I cry louder he'll come this time. Also.... The louder crying is called an extinction burst where the behavior gets worse before getting better which is another thing you're experiencing. Never reinforce the extinction burst it just makes it that much more difficult for the behavior to decrease.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Your puppy is very cute. Please consider getting Jean Donaldson's book Culture Clash. It's a great and enjoyable read and her writing on housetraining alone is worth the time to purchase and read it.

Your little guy won't have his potty muscle development in place for some months to come, but he'll begin to understand sooner. Just keep things positive and trust it gets better in time.

Dr. Dunbar kindly offers his Before and After books as free downloads, or you can buy the print version. Highly recommended.





Free downloads







www.dogstardaily.com





Both these experts can help with how to develop a non-panicked leaving. Right now you still have an infant on your hands. You can help him grow his confidence in you and himself over time.

The article Fjm posted above really does a great job of explaining how puppies see things.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

What they said.  He’s still such a baby. You wouldn’t worry about a human baby wanting to be near you constantly, right? I would continue on not rewarding the crying, like you’re doing. He is adorable!


----------

